# Bat poop



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Buy or build a bat house and place it a short distance from the patio in a tree or other covering.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/royal-wing-natural-cedar-bat-shelter


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

jb2021 said:


> I’ve noticed some type of animal poop on the stairs of our patio, which is covered by a pergola. After doing a little bit of research, it appears to be bat poop.
> Any idea how we can eliminate this issue?? Get the bats to go away? We have a newborn, so I need something safe to use. Any recommendations is greatly appreciated!


Nice to meet you!

Any pictures of poop and pergola?

Have you seen bats? Are there lights there that attract insects which bats like to eat?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

jb2021 said:


> I’ve noticed some type of animal poop on the stairs of our patio, which is covered by a pergola. After doing a little bit of research, it appears to be bat poop.
> Any idea how we can eliminate this issue?? Get the bats to go away? We have a newborn, so I need something safe to use. Any recommendations is greatly appreciated!


Depending on the design of your pergola, you might be able to screen off or otherwise add a layer of something to the rafters or beams to prevent the bats from "hanging out" where you don't want them

Depending on where you live, bats may be a semi-protected species and it is illegal to kill them.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Having bats around is a good thing. If you can put up with the occasional cleaning the bats will gobble up a whole bunch of mosquitoes every night.

If you really want to move them along, assuming that they’re not roosting in some cavity there during the day, then they’re perching there at night because it’s a good location for hunting. You could put up some bird netting to discourage them. It will be barely visible to humans, but the bats will “see” it with their superior echolocation and not get tangled up.

Chris


----------

